# Irididum und co: Nutzen?



## mrmurphy007 (20. Februar 2017)

Hi Leute,

ich habe Anno 2205 das letze Mal vor den DLCs gespielt und nun samt allen wieder.

Gibt es noch einen Nutzen für Iridium, Graphen usw.? Am Anfang hat man es ja für die Updates der Fabriken gebraucht, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Kommt da im Endgame noch was? Kann man es verkaufen?


----------

